# quelle  peinture pour un tour Ultilathe



## Marc Moreau (Jan 29, 2020)

Recherche la bonne sorte de peinture pour mon tour 12x30 LD "Ultilathe" Merci Marc Moreau


----------



## Brent H (Jan 30, 2020)

Salut Marc, J'ai utilisé la peinture de TSC Store pour mon tour. J'ai nettoyé toutes les pièces, enlevé la vieille peinture et ensuite amorcé avec l'apprêt pour implémentation TSC. La Ford Grey est plus proche du blanc comme vous pouvez le voir sur mon tour. Jusqu'à présent, fonctionne bien.

Hey Marc, 

I used the paint from TSC Store for my lathe.  I cleaned all the parts, removed old paint and then primed with the TSC Implement Primer.  The Ford Grey is closer to white as you can see on my lathe.  So far working well.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Jan 30, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Brent H, poste: 19699, membre: 1269"]View attachment 7429


Salut Marc, J'ai utilisé la peinture de TSC Store pour mon tour. J'ai nettoyé toutes les pièces, enlevé la vieille peinture et ensuite amorcé avec l'apprêt pour implémentation TSC. La Ford Gray est plus proche du blanc comme vous pouvez le voir sur mon tour. Jusqu'à présent, fonctionne bien.

Salut Marc,

J'ai utilisé la peinture de TSC Store pour mon tour. J'ai nettoyé toutes les pièces, enlevé la vieille peinture et ensuite amorcé avec l'apprêt pour implémentation TSC. La Ford Grey est plus proche du blanc comme vous pouvez le voir sur mon tour. Jusqu'à présent, fonctionne bien. [/ QUOTE]
Merci je vais essayer de trouver cette compagnie ici.


----------

